# Darwin Northern Territory



## Stefanu13 (Aug 13, 2021)

Is there a Darwin Forum??


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Stefanu13 said:


> Is there a Darwin Forum??


No. There have never been enough active members from Darwin for it to have its own city forum. At least three active members from the city are required. See:









Adding a city to the World Forums


If you would like a city to be added to the forum, you must have a minimum of three active users in that market. Post a new thread in this forum ('World') with the name of your city as the title. Once you have three forum members in that thread, and in that city, a sub-forum will be created.




www.uberpeople.net





Hobart is in the same position.


----------

